# Baby out and around people



## MissMuffet08

I brought my beautiful DD home the middle of May. Her EDD is the 18th. she is 2 months old now. When did some of you start taking your baby's out around people. my ped said to wait until at least 3 months. I was just curious as to how long everyone else is waiting.


----------



## AP

Good grief 3 months??!! :shock:

Neonatal sent us out for a walk in the pram just before she was discharged. I would say go with what u feel but 3 months seems very extreme. We were about a week at home before taking our 27 weeker out.


----------



## cat81

Firstly, massive congratulations on getting Katelyn home - lovely name btw.

Thomas was not as early as your LO but we were not given any advice about keeping him in the house when we brought him home. I took him out from very early on. 

In fact, we went to a party about 3 days after he came out of hospital. It was a very sedate, day time party I must add. I put him in my Close baby carrier and just allowed people to have a peek at his face but didn't let anyone hold him or pass him around. 

I found the sling was great in those early days for making sure that he stayed close to mummy and away from other people's germs and grubby fingers. lol.


----------



## pink.crazy

The nurses actually encouraged me not to keep him in, they said if I wrapped him up in cotton wool it would do him no favours. So we only spent the 1st day in, and a couple of days later we even went out for dinner at the pub, lol


----------



## Srrme

We began bringing Elias shopping with us, etc. about a month after he came home. We didn't allow people to touch him, hold him etc. for much longer though.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Sorry, should have clarified. We can take her out to the park and stuff. Our ped suggezted not to have her at church or the malls,or arounc abunch of people. Especially kids for aat least 3montbs. Just wondering what other drs were saying.sounds like most of you r taking your babyout, but just not letting people get too close


----------



## Wantabean

i was really bad! lol i took Cameron out the day after we came home. I was in desperate need to get stuff from the town and really wanted to show him off. it was snowing so not many people were out and nobody touched him. im glad i did though because the snow got worse and i didnt see anyone again for weeks lol docs never mentioned taking him put :shrug: xxx


----------



## mylittlebud1

Hey,

Congrats on your baby being home. Evie was born at 27 wks and cae hom when i wouldve been 37 weeks so still shouldnt of even been here. As it was February and still part of our cold/flu season i was told to deep her in until at least april when germs die down.

I didn't really take her out for a few weeks and anyone that came into contact with her i made them wash their hands first. if anyone had bug then i wouldnt let her around them.

I think you just have to be sensible and not expose them to colds/germs etc. After what these babies have been through they're little fighthrs so sometimes i think the odd germ wont hurt andwill help build their little immune systems.

Good Luck xx


----------



## HCB

I gave birth to my son at 27 weeks. He came home about a week after his due date, weighing 5lb 7oz and was (still is) on oxygen.

We took him for a walk the next and every day after for a few weeks unless the weather was bad. Family came round a couple of days later although nobody held him because they were all too frightened to! We were never told to avoid people or not take him out and we were of the opinion that we shouldn't hold him back just because he was premature. We do make sure that we avoid people who know are poorly or have got bad colds but now he's getting bigger and stronger he is much more able to fight things off.

He has been home for about 2 1/2 months and now weighs about 10lb and hasn't had anything wrong or be poorly yet. It is better that he came home when it was warm and when there are less bugs around but I feel that keeping them cooped up doesn't help their development. Having said that, though, I think you need to use a bit of common sense and do whatever you are comfortable doing.


----------



## 25weeker

Holly came home in April last year. For the first couple of months I didn't take her many places as I wanted her to put some weight on first as she was only 5lb at term. I then took her to a mother & baby group, shopping centres, supermarkets etc. Didn't let anyone touch her.

In Nov after the bad snow my HV told me that sick kids was full of babies with RSV so I kept her out of most places until March. I still took her out for walks though.

I was probably overly cautious but I know I would have felt far too guilty if she had to be admitted for something I could have avoided. She is now at nursery so this year won't be avoiding anywhere as she will catch everything there anyway!

Follow your gut instinct as mum knows best :thumbup:


----------



## bob2331

Hey,

The first day Harry (24weeker) came home on (on oxygen) we went out, we popped in to our local town and went to visit him brother and from that day on, we go out everyday.

I still to this day (14months actual) dont let many people hold him, my parents do, my sister and his god parents but thats it!!! 

The inlaws have held him 4 times!!

I dont like sharing him :0)

Do what you feel comfortable with xxx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks everyone for your feedback. When we brought katelyn home she was 3 1/2 lbs. She is now about 5 1/2 lbs. Some of our family have been over and held her and we have taken her to the store and the park everyday. I think i am going to wait a few more weeks before havinb her b around our nieces and nephews who are under 12. I am all for strengthening her immune system but she is my first so i think i am a bit overprotective. And i would hatefor to get sick and have to go back tl the hospital


----------

